# The new PM1440GS has arrived..



## Hozzie (Jul 27, 2017)

Crated well with no damage.   It will be a few days before I get it cleaned up and put in place, but its exactly what I expected.  It's clear it will need to be gone through and all bolts and nuts checked, but nothing terrible that I can see at first glance.  I think it will do exactly what I need it to.  More to come once I get it setup.  (sorry for the black specs in the pics.  My iphone has crap in the camera apparently).


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 27, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## richl (Jul 27, 2017)

Hey hozzie, looking good!


----------



## tweinke (Jul 27, 2017)

Nice machine! You know its funny how we show each other pictures of our new machines, then more pictures as we get them set up, and still more as we tweak them to our satisfaction. Kind of like pictures of our kids as they grow up! I guess it shows how we are proud of our "kids".


----------



## RandyM (Jul 28, 2017)

SHE'S BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## brav65 (Jul 28, 2017)

Congratulations


----------



## 4cyclic (Jul 29, 2017)

Wow, looks great ! 

I'm happy for you.


----------

